# rahmen-korrosion durch batterie-effekt!?!



## MATTESM (26. September 2004)

hallo phil,
ich hab es lieb, auch wenn ich wegen seiner farbe seit nunmehr 5 saisons kräftig verarscht werde: mein grasfrosch-grünes element race aus dem jahr 1999. 

aber es hat seit geraumer zeit (wohl bereits 2 oder mehr jahre) ein geschwür: kriechende alu-korrosion, der lack wirft an einigen stellen (dort wo aufnahmen für bremszüge etc. angebracht sind) blasen. 

nun habe ich bei euch mal nachgefragt und eine überraschende erklärung bekommen: durch die verwendung von 2 unterschiedlichen alu-legierungen und in verbindung mit einflüssen wie salzen vom schweiß des fahrers (ja ich schwitze manchmal...) käme es zu einer art batterie-effekt, d.h. es entstehen ströme, und dies führe wiederum zu dieser schwächung und der bildung der korrosion.

also konstruktionsbedingt und damit immer wieder zu erwarten? mittlerweile wird das wohl anders gelöst?

jetzt würde ich mich als RM-gläubiger bezeichnen. mein plan war eigentlich für die kommende saison ein "lago bike" zu erwerben (mehr federweg, mehr fun beim downhill und dennoch uphill gut), ich wollte auch anderen bike marken in tests eine chance geben um am ende doch beim slayer zu landen. das element sollte weitehin (mittlerweile umgebaut, mit scareb super, DT swiss dämpfer, marta scheibe, DT swiss laufradsatz etc..) auf touren und marathons seine dienste tun.

und jetzt das. ein geschwür das immer wieder kommt? wie würdest du vorgehen? was macht RM in einem solchen fall? lebenslange garantie? die aussicht das schöne teil komplett auseinander zu bauen um es pulverbeschichten zu lassen, die entstandenen schäden hinzunehmen um dann aber über kurz oder lang wieder das selbe problem zu haben ist irgendwie nicht befriedigend.

kannst du helfen? mail gerne auch direkt an mich...

bete grüße

mathias aus münchen


----------



## Ronja (26. September 2004)

hallo Mattesm, daß du schwitzt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, passiert mir auch, aber wie bitte kommt der Schweiß denn unter den Lack um dort irgend war zu bewirken? Das mit den unterschiedlichem elektischen "Gefälle" wodurch Ströme fließen, habe ich schon von Stahl und Alu gehört, letztendlich beruht ja auch die Funktionsweise von Batterien darauf. Aber daß es zwischen zwei Alusorten schon so ein Gefälle geben soll ist mir neu, Vieleicht taugt ja auch einfach der Lack nach all dieser Zeit nicht mehr? Ich bin auch gespannt was Phil dazu sagt. Gruß Ronja.

PS: vieleicht sollte man das auch mal im Tech-Forum zur Diskussion stellen, da tummeln sich ja viele Matreialkundler. Und es könnte ja nicht nur RM betreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (26. September 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Mattesm, daß du schwitzt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, passiert mir auch, aber wie bitte kommt der Schweiß denn unter den Lack um dort irgend war zu bewirken?




nun... da wird es an der Stelle, wo Brems- und Schaltkabel eingesetzt werden schlicht unmöglich dauerhaft zu verhindern, dass hier nicht der Lack ab ist. Und dann kriechts das Problem wie ein Geschwür vor sich hin. 

In Sachen Materialkunde: Phil wird wissen was für Materialien hier zu dem Effekt führen, ich hatte das so verstanden. Effekt ist auf jeden Fall bei RM bekannt...

Fakt ist, dass überall dort, wo der Lack kleine Schadstellen hat aber eben nicht einen Schweissnaht mit Anbauteilen wie eben den Aufnahmen für die Kabelzüge, keinerlei Korrosion auftritt. 

m

P.S. beruhigt mich dass du schwitzt...


----------



## liftboy (26. September 2004)

Hallo hatte das Problem mit der Korrosion an den Bremszugwiederlagern auch. Es waren bei mir auch noch ein paar andere Stellen betroffen (Unterrohr)

Ich hatte den weiss blauen Element race Rahmen. Ich habe Ihn zu bike-action eingeschickt und nicht mal zwei Wochen später einen nagelneuen Hauptrahmen und neue Lager auf Kulanz zurückgekriegt.    

Das ist halt Rocky Mountain


----------



## Wilhelm (26. September 2004)

Schau ´mal hier: "*Filiform-Korrosion*" auf  

http://www.koenigmetall.de/news/filiform.html


Zitat:

"*Filiform-Korrosion*
1. Hintergrund

Im Flugzeugbau schon länger bekannt, taucht auch im Bauwesen in den vergangenen 15 Jahren das Phänomen der Filiformkorrosion auf; vor allem beim Einsatz beschichteter Aluminiumteile in Küstennähe wurde man darauf aufmerksam. Aber auch in Schwimmbädern oder entsprechend belasteter Industrieumgebung ist es zu beobachten.

Bei Bauteilen, die starken Umgebungsemissionen ausgesetzt sind, bildet sich unter der Lackschicht eine filigrane, wurmartige Korrosion - trotz ordnungsgemäßer Vorbehandlung nach DIN 50939 gemäß den Vorgaben der Güteorganisationen wie beispielsweise der GSB-International (Gütegemeinschaft für die Stückbeschichtung von Bauteilen). Offensichtlich ist jedoch bei bestimmten Anwendungen und unter bestimmten klimatischen Bedingungen selbst nach bisherigem Stand der Technik vorbehandeltes und beschichtetes Aluminium überfordert.


2. Ursachen / Entstehung / Konsequenzen

Ganz bestimmte Bedingungen sind die Voraussetzung für das Vorkommen von Filiformkorrosion: zum einen eine hohe relative Luftfeuchtigkeit, zum anderen bestimmte Ionen (sog. Startersalze), insbesondere Chloride. Außerdem gehört das Vorhandensein von Störstellen in der Beschichtung dazu. Kratzer und Poren, Mikrorisse, Spalten und die fehlende Lackschicht an Schnittkanten, Bohrungen, Stanz- und Frässtellen der Bauteile sind ursächlich dafür, daß die Startersalze unter die Beschichtung gelangen können.

Voranodisation zur Vermeidung von Filiformkorrosion beim Einsatz pulverbeschichteter Aluminiumteile
   in küstennahen Regionen
   in extremen Klimazonen
   in sonstiger agressiver Atmosphäre (Hallenbäder, Flughäfen, Bahnhöfe)
   in Einrichtungen für Straßen- und Tunnelbau (Tausalz).

Im Zusammenspiel mit Wasser und Sauerstoff bilden sich zwischen Aluminiumoberfläche und organischer Beschichtung Korrosionszellen, die sich langsam fortbewegen und die typischen Fibrillen hinterlassen.

Wegen der geringen Tiefe der Anfressungen - sie liegt bei etwa 40 µm - ist dabei ein Einfluß der Filiformkorrosion auf die Festigkeit tragender Bauteile zwar nicht zu befürchten. Ganz erheblich beeinträchtigt ist jedoch das äußere Erscheinungsbild etwa einer Fassade oder eines Tür- oder Fensterrahmens. Also eher ein ästhetisches Problem? Gewiss nicht, denn die Filiformkorrosion kann bereits innerhalb der üblichen Gewährleistungsfristen auftreten. Es mussten und müssen also weltweit immense Summen für die Reparatur von beschichtetem Aluminium an Gebäuden aufgewendet werden.


3. Lösungsmöglichkeit

Umfangreiche Untersuchungen und Laborprüfungen haben gezeigt, daß die bisher angewandten Vorbehandlungsverfahren (Chromatierung, chromfreie Vorbehandlung) keinen ausreichenden Schutz gegen das Phänomen Filiformkorrosion bieten. Nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand ist allein die Voranodisation geeignet, Filiformkorrosion zu unterbinden, sofern dieses Verfahren unter exakt definierten und kontrollierten Bedingungen durchgeführt wird. ..."


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## clemson (27. September 2004)

hatte das problem bzw habe es bei meinem rocky vertex von 1996.....
wobei es erst letztes jahr wirklich gescheit aufgetrettenist.
war ja dann doch schon 7 jahre alt dsaa schöne vertex....
bikeaction war so,kulant und hat mir einen sehr guten preis für einen anderen rahmen gemacht und das nach gut 7 jahren.
von daher könnte ich mich nicht beschweren 

mfg
clemson


----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2004)

Hallo!
Habe das Problem auch mit meinem 98er Vertex T.O.. Das Teil wurde die letzten Jahre im Winter auf der Rolle gefahren, ich Idiot  Hab mich schon gewundert was das ist. Leider ist die Garantie nun ja abgelaufen  Gibt es sonst nix was man machen kann????

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Bei meinem 97er Ltd.   sind die Kabelstopper genietet. Da nix Bläschen 

P.P.S.: Hat jemand Fotos? Ich werd heute Abend mal versuchen meins zu fotofieren....


----------



## dertutnix (27. September 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> hatte das problem bzw habe es bei meinem rocky vertex von 1996.....
> wobei es erst letztes jahr wirklich gescheit aufgetrettenist.
> war ja dann doch schon 7 jahre alt dsaa schöne vertex....
> bikeaction war so,kulant und hat mir einen sehr guten preis für einen anderen rahmen gemacht und das nach gut 7 jahren.
> ...



das  les ich ja gerne. hab das nämlich bei meinem 96er auch feststellen müssen ... wollte den rahmen eben wieder aufbauen, und dann seh ich diese bläschen ...


----------



## Ronja (27. September 2004)

@Wilhelm: wieder was gelernt, Danke  

Noch eine Frage ist eine Pulverbeschichtung da robuster oder verhält es sich darunter genauso? Gruß Ronja


----------



## luftpumpe (27. September 2004)

@MATTESM  also gleich nach dem lesen von deinem bericht habe ich mich auch über mein bike hergemacht und gott lob aber nix gefunden ... trotzdem schade wenns denn anfängt und man ab den tag immer mit "ärger" im bauch biken ist ... und ein hoch auf unsere "Limited in Green" Bikes eine Traumhafte Augenweide


----------



## J-CooP (28. September 2004)

Vielleicht hilft es auch ein Stück Magnesium elektrisch leitend mit dem Rahmen zu verbinden, welches dann als Opferanode fungiert. (Elektronegativität von Al:-1,66V von Mg:-2,37V)

1g reicht da bestimmt schon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (1. Oktober 2004)

fragt sich: wo ist phil??? es ist so ruhig...

respekt für all die fundierten ausarbeitungen. alles dinge die ich wohl nie verstehen werde, und deshalb ratlos vor dem leicht verständlichen ergebnis chemisch-physikalischer prozesse stehe...

..m..


----------



## MATTESM (7. Oktober 2004)

hat jemand Phil gesehen???

..m..

die antwort die ich von RM gestern bekam kann nicht wirklich befriedigen...


----------



## clemson (7. Oktober 2004)

wie ist die antwort`?

gerne auch per pm

mfg
clemson


----------



## MATTESM (7. Oktober 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist die antwort`?
> 
> gerne auch per pm
> 
> ...




hatte dir heute früh hierzu eine email geschrieben... check das mal! grazie!

..m..


----------



## zimtstern_21 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Möchte mich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich einklinken. Ich bin auch Besitzer eines schön grünen Rocky Element Baujahr 99. Auch bei mir haben sich Blasen im Lack gebildet. Ich bin schon mehrere Male bei meiner Verkaufstelle vorbei und habe mich nach einer Lösung erkundigt. Es wurde mir gesagt, das dies in dieser Form nicht verbreitet sei (schön zu sehen, dass ich doch in guter Gesellschaft bin). 

Nun meine Frage an euch Kracks, wo muss ich mich hinwenden, damit mein Problem möglichst kostenlos beseitigt wird? Kann man auf Kulanz von seiten RM hoffen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

zimtstern_21


----------



## clemson (7. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> hatte dir heute früh hierzu eine email geschrieben... check das mal! grazie!
> 
> ..m..




werd i machen wenn i dahoam bin

ciao
clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2004)

mal wieder etwas nach oben bringen ...

gibt's irgendwelche neuen erkenntnisse?

warum schweigt phil bzw. bikeaction?

schon irgendwie seltsam ...


----------



## clemson (11. Oktober 2004)

vielleicht ist der liebe phil im urlaub ????
sowas soll es geben und er ist glaub ich der einzige der von ba das forum betreut


----------



## MATTESM (12. Oktober 2004)

..bereits über 550 zugriffe und keinerlei reaktion von Bike Action... und ich frage doch nur nach hilfe!!! und überlege und überlege ob das neue wirklich ein slayer weden soll...

..m..


----------



## schlappmacher (18. Oktober 2004)

Servus Mattesm,

da der gute Phil ja nun nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht (siehe den aktuellen Thread hier im Forum  ) will ich zwei Ideen beitragen:

1) Suche den Rocky-Händler Deines Vertrauens auf, erklär ihm +++ in aller Ruhe die Sache +++ und bitte ihn, bikeaction anzurufen und auf Kulanz zu appellieren

2) Das ganze im Forum von Bikeaction posten, die sind nach meiner geringen Erfahrung nach in Ordnung: http://forum.bikeaction.de. Die werden zwar wohl auch auf den lokalen Bikeshop hinweisen, aber vielleicht willst Du erstmal die Antwort der Profis einholen

Laß Dich davon nicht ärgern. Freuen wir uns lieber, dass heute abend noch 'ne Feierabendrunde in München drin ist.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Phil Claus (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry, that I didn't get in this tread earlier, but at the time it was posted originally I already decided, that my time with Bikeaction has come to an end.

Schlappmacher is right. 

Gehe bitte zu Deinem Haendler, der Dich bei der weiteren Vorgehensweise betreuen wird, oder kontaktiere [email protected] ueber detaillierte Informationen, wie die Korrision entstehen konnte. Mir selbst fehlen hierzu die Backgroundinformationen, aber im Forum sind bereits einige "impressive" Beitraege gepostet worden.

Take care

Phil a.k.a. "The Eurosquirrel"


----------



## schlappmacher (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi Phil,

nachdem Du Dich für den beruflichen Wechsel entschieden hast, meldest Du Dich trotzdem noch auf den Thread hier. Das kann man wohl nur noch mit Leidenschaft / passion erklären, und verdient unseren Dank und Respekt! 


@ MATTESM: Also, alles Klar? Auf zum lokalen Rocky-Händler. Dir Viel Erfolg!

Macht's besser, ich fahr heute mal ne Runde Rennrad (nach vielen Regentagen zum ersten Mal wieder radln!) 

Schlappmacher


----------



## clemson (22. Oktober 2004)

lokaler händler oder wie ichs bei mir gemahct hab auf einem festival und dann festnageln


----------



## selly (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Das Problem ,habe ich schon das zweite mal an einem Rotwild RCC01 zwischen dem Oberrohr und Zuganschlägen . Beim ersten mal muste ich 120 
zahlen , für den Ersatz des Rahmens.Vor 4 Wochen stellte ich fest ,das gleiche Problem. Könnte das nicht auch eine schlechte Vorbehandlung sein?

                                                                Gruß
                                                               Hajo


----------



## eichelrueck (17. Oktober 2005)

Zunächst einmal ein Hallo an alle RMs...

...ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem 2003er RM Element Signature meiner Mum.
Der Rahmen Blüht an den ugewöhnlichsten Stellen, vorallem an der vorderen Leitungsaufnahme, aber auch am Steuerrohr unten und oben, an mehreren Stellen am Unterrohr, Oberrohr... einfach überall und wirklich sehr, sehr heftig. Als einziges ist der Hinterbau verschont geblieben. 
Einige der Stellen weisen noch nicht einmal Kratzer oder Abschürfungen auf. Das Rad wurde eigentlich relativ wenig bewegt und wenn überhaupt, dann nur ganz selten im Winter. Außerdem wurde es erst im Winter 2003/2004 aufgebaut! Dafür sieht es aber wirklich schrecklich aus. 

Ich habe bereits versucht den Missstand über meinen Bikehändler bei BA zu reklamieren.
Nach sieben Wochen kam die Antwort: "RM macht da garnichts mehr". Keine weitere Erklärung, kein weitere Kommentar. Für meinen Händler (Fa. Stadler in Hammerau) und vorallem für mich war die Aussage nicht wirklich verständlich.
In einem Telefonat mit Herrn Liebe, erklärte er mir, daß der Rahmen, so wie er aussieht bereits seit drei Jahren vor sich hin gammelt und da gleich etwas unternommen werden musste. Leute, das ist ein 1700 EUR Rahmen!!! Von RM!!! Die bauen doch die besten Bikes der Welt, wie sie behaupten!!! Sowas sollte noch nicht einmal nach 10 Jahren passieren!!! Oder sehe ich das etwa falsch? Außerdem ist es in meinen Augen vollkommen egal ob der Rahmen nach elf Monaten komplett entlackt und nochmal beschichtet werden muß, oder nach 3 Jahren, oder? Es ist der gleiche Aufwand.

Schade nur, daß ich nicht früher festgestellt habe welche Kundenpolitik RM betreibt. Habe jetzt schon Angst daß mal an meinem 2005 Element Team SC etwas fehlen könnte.


Grüßle,
Eichelrueck


----------



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Hast du mit Herrn Liebe telefoniert oder dein Händler? Nach meiner Erfahrung ist RM zwar manchmal etwas verschlossen, aber durchaus Kulant.
Welches Model ist betroffen? Wann ist der Rahmen gekauft? Hast du Fotos?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichelrueck (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe selber mit Herrn Liebe telefoniert und diskutiert.
Er meint, ich wäre selbst schuld, wenn der Rahmen anfängt zu gammeln, soll man sich gleich melden. Ich habe versucht ihm zu erklären, daß meiner Meinung nach, bei einem Rahmen dieser Preisklasse sowas gar nicht vorkommen sollte.
Meine Mutter wusste nicht was da los war. Sie wohnt in 700km Entfernung von mir und ich muß sagen, sie geht sehr pfleglich mit Ihren Sachen um. Das Fahrrad stand auch nie im Freien (ausgenommen bei Ausfahrten natürlich). Nach nahezu jeder Ausfahrt wird das Rad geputzt. Als ich den Rahmen das letzte Mal sah (nach dem Aufbau) war es noch einwandfrei in Ordnung. Als sie mich diesbezüglich am telefon ansprach, hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet wie schlimm es überhaupt sei. Hab auch gleich in Foren gesucht und Ihr so Tips mit Zitronensaft usw. gegeben. Hat natürlich nichts geholfen.
Als ich das Fahrrad dann ende Mai abgeholt habe, hats mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen.
Es sah fast so aus, als hätte es jemand angeschliffen, und jeden Abend mit Salz bestreut und unter eine Dusche gestellt. Der Hammer einfach.
Das beste daran ist, daß die Anbauteile immernoch einwandfrei aussahen, der Rahmen allei gammelte.

Fotos hat mein Bikehändler gemacht und an BA geschickt.
Kann auch welche machen, kein Problem.
Der Rahmen wurde im Juli 2003 gekauft und wurde erst im Winter 2003/2004 aufgebaut. Das erste mal wurde es im April 2004 gefahren.
Reklamiert habe ich Ende Juni 2005.
Es handelt sich um Rocky Mountain Element Signature. In der Farbe Silber gebürstet/schwarz.

Ich bin eigentlich schon dabei nach einem kompetenten Beschichter zu suchen, der den Rahmen wieder auf Vordermann bringen soll.
Bin schon sehr am überlegen ob da überhaupt noch ROCKY MOUNTAIN aufkleber drauf kommen.
Das beste ist, ich habe mir erst kürzlich das 2005 Element Sc gekauft. Das Dingens kostet auch ´ne Menge Holz, ich hoffe nur, daß da nichts fehlt.
Für das Geld Hätte ich 3 XTR-ausgestattete Cube Ams. Oder zwei Steppenwolg Tundra FS. Da könnte ich mir aber auch aus Erfahrung sicher sein, daß die Bikes länger halten als 2 Jahre!


Ich weiß nciht was ich machen soll, beschichten lassen, naßlackieren lassen, 
der bisherige Lack springt an vielen Stellen ab, wirft Blasen wie der Weltmeister und das Alu blüht wie eine Frühlingswiese.
Wenn ich den Rahmen behandeln lasse, soll es auch halten.

Mit BA oder RM brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu rechnen, oder?


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## clemson (20. Oktober 2005)

servus,

ich habe mit bikeaction immer persönlich auf den festivals gesprochen...und bei mir waren sie sehr  immer sehr kulant und nett.

bei meinem vertex ist das ganze nach 6 Jahren aufgetretten und ich bekamm  einen anderen rahmen zu einerm sehr guten preis

und bei meinem haariß am ets-x haben sie mir innerhalb einer woche einen neuen geschickt.

den riß hab nicht mal ich festgestelt sondern der jürgen auf´m fstival wo ich nur meine urbel festziehen lassen wollte.....

beim tsc ist der lack auch nicht sehr haltbar gegen steinschlag etc, da aus gewichstgründen nasslackiert......

wünsch dir viel erfolg beim reklamieren


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ich habe mit bikeaction immer persönlich auf den festivals gesprochen...und bei mir waren sie sehr  immer sehr kulant und nett.
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen kann ich mir die ganze Geschichte nicht so ganz vorstellen. Bisher war BA immer ganz ordentlich wenn man vernünftig nachfragt. Meist hat höchstens der Händler kein Bock...

Das TSC ist eh vom Lack nicht die Krone. Der Scandiumrahmen kann nicht erhitzt werden um das Pulver zu "trocknen", also nur Naßlackiert   
Obwohl mein 2003er ist viel besser als es mein 2000er war....


----------



## eichelrueck (25. Oktober 2005)

Habe ein Paar Fotos, die bei weitem noch nicht alle befallenen Stellen anzeigen hochgeladen... wie kann ich die anhängen? Ich versuchs mal so:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100736&stc=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100735&stc=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100733&stc=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100734&stc=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100737&stc=1


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2005)

Upps, das sieht ja übel aus   So heftig hab ich das noch nicht gesehen....

Sieht eher so aus als sei der Vorbehandlung was grundsätzlich schiefgelaufen, oder was sagen die Fachleute?


----------



## eichelrueck (25. Oktober 2005)

Genau das sagen die Fachleute... nur Bikeaction sieht das anders.
Habe heute diese, und noch einige mehr Fotos direkt an Herrn Liebe geschickt. 
Habe Ihn in meinem Mail gebeten sich die Fotos nochmal anzusehen.
Bin gespannt was er sagt, ob er überhaupt etwas dazu sagt.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2005)

eichelrueck schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das sagen die Fachleute... nur Bikeaction sieht das anders.
> Habe heute diese, und noch einige mehr Fotos direkt an Herrn Liebe geschickt.
> Habe Ihn in meinem Mail gebeten sich die Fotos nochmal anzusehen.
> Bin gespannt was er sagt, ob er überhaupt etwas dazu sagt.



Das sind wir wohl alle


----------



## eichelrueck (27. Oktober 2005)

Da kannst Du recht haben! 
Auf jeden Fall sagen das die Pulverbeschichter die ich bisher gefragt habe.


----------



## schlappmacher (5. November 2005)

Tag,

ist ja der Hammer!  Lass uns wissen, was draus geworden ist...

Viel Erfolg,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkiz (2. Dezember 2005)

hallo leute,

wenn man die bilder sieht, kann einem angst und bange werden.
habe mir gerade vor 14 tagen mein erstes rocky zugelegt.
bin total erstaunt !!!
fahre noch ein dynamics  k22 von stadler hardtail, das bike habe ich schon zwei  winter durch berlin gejagt und konnte an dem rahmen nix feststellen und der ist eine taiwan billig-produktion. da würde ich schon davon ausgehen, das ein rocky mountain da etwas mehr ab kann.
kann nur hoffen, das sie das problem bei den 2005 modellen besser in den griff bekommen haben.
werde meinen rahmen alle 4 wochen kontrollieren.
dir eichelrueck, wünsche ich viel erfolg, für eine positive abwicklung.


gruss frank


----------



## schlappmacher (6. Dezember 2005)

Tag,

@ eichelrueck: Gibt's schon etwas neues zu berichten?

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## eichelrueck (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ja, es gibt tatsächlich Neuigkeiten.

Bikeaction stellt sich quer. Hr. Liebe meinte in seiner letzten eMail an mich, ich hätte versucht gegen BA und RM Stimmung zu machen, somit sei für Ihn jegliche Basis für ein Kulanzangebot genommen.

Naja, werde damit leben müssen, zumal BA sowieso von Anfang an jede Kulanzleistung strikt abgelehnt hat.

Auf jeden Fall, entstand der Schaden einfach nur aufgrund einer schlampigen Ausführung der Beschichtung bei RM. Das hat mir jeder gesagt bzw. bestätigt, der den Rahmen gesehen hat... und glaubt mir, ich habe reichlich Türklinken geputzt.

Der Rahmen ist mittlerweile komplett Glasperlgestrahlt und sobald mein bestellter Dekorsatz da ist, wird er auch wieder neu lackiert.

Stelle ein paar Bilder ein, wenn er fertig ist... wahrscheinlich erst im Frühjahr.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Anteilnahme... 

...Gruß,
Eichelrueck


----------



## fraenkiz (15. Dezember 2005)

hallo eichelrück,

hoffe für dich, das dein rahmen ein richtiges schmückstück wird.
allerdings, darf er nicht schöner werden als meiner   .



gruss frank


----------



## schlappmacher (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

@ eichelrueck: Das finde ich allerdings schon reichlich schade, dass bikeaction wenig Bereitschaft zur Kulanz zeigt. 

Ich finde Deine Beiträge spiegeln durchaus ein vertretbares Mass an Kritik wieder. Enttäuschung ist angesichts der stolzen RM-Preise doch angebracht. Dass angesichts der Schäden keine rechte Freude aufkommen wollte, ist wohl nachvollziehbar 

RM / bikeaction verspielen so langsam das Kapital bei mir. Das 2006er Slayer will mir ebensowenig gefallen wie eine wenig kulante Lösung Deines Problems. Ausnahme hin oder her. 

Die Erstbesitzer eines 1700 (!) Rahmens sollten einen besseren Service verdient haben....

Ich find's schade,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## dertutnix (16. Dezember 2005)

bei allem verständnis für die betroffenen sollte jeder sich selbstkritisch mal die frage stellen, ob es nicht besser wäre, dass man im falle der kulanz einfach mal besser die klappe halten sollte ...

spätesten seit mattesm geschichte sollte das doch eigentlich klar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (16. Dezember 2005)

Ein wahres Wort, dertutnix! 

Trotzdem wäre ein wenig mehr Entgegenkommen der "Edelmarke" doch wünschenswert. 

Happy (Snow-)Trails,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## fraenkiz (16. Dezember 2005)

hallo leute,

was ist denn aus mattesm seinem rahmen geworden, so weit ich mich erinnere, hatte er noch nichts mitgeteilt wie sich ba entschieden hat.
was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, das ba oder rm keine möglichkeit anbieten die rahmen wieder neu lackieren zu lassen. da würde es doch immer möglichkeiten geben sich zu einigen.


gruss frank


----------



## Catsoft (16. Dezember 2005)

fraenkiz schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, das ba oder rm keine möglichkeit anbieten die rahmen wieder neu lackieren zu lassen. da würde es doch immer möglichkeiten geben sich zu einigen.
> 
> 
> gruss frank



Rockenstein macht das auch gut


----------



## dertutnix (16. Dezember 2005)

soweit ich weiss, haucht der kultige kawagrüne mattesm-rahmen derzeit seine letzten atemzüge   

das erbe ist bereits bestellt und oh wunder, etliche teile passen wieder   

immer wieder erstaunlich, dass die rm-jünger nicht lassen können, v.a. bei seinen erfahrungen mit b.a. ...


ich bin mal gespannt, wo ich einen korridierten rm-rahmen finden werde, denke, er wird ihn entsprechend beerdigen


----------



## eichelrueck (6. Februar 2006)

Es ist bald soweit...
...der Rahmen ist seit einigen Tagen beim lackieren... werde ihn wahrscheinlich mitte der Woche bekommen. Bilder folgen natürlich.

Habe bei der Gelegenheit auch meinen alten kawagrünen Rahmen einwenig aufmöbeln lassen... bin gespannt wie sie werden.


Grüßle,
Eichelrueck


----------



## schlappmacher (25. Februar 2006)

@ eichelrueck: wir wollen Bilder sehen!!!  

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## tomcon (6. März 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bei allem verständnis für die betroffenen sollte jeder sich selbstkritisch mal die frage stellen, ob es nicht besser wäre, dass man im falle der kulanz einfach mal besser die klappe halten sollte ...
> 
> spätesten seit mattesm geschichte sollte das doch eigentlich klar sein!



...by the way..ich habe zwar keine solch geschilderten Probs mit meinem Rahmen, abe rich finde die Idee "Klappe halten sonst lassen wir dich mit deinem Schaden sitzen" ziemlich kühn! 

Bei einem Baumarktbike würde ich Dir Recht geben, bei einem RM nicht. Sicher, der Ton macht die Musik und den kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil die Darstellung hier im Forum sicher von der Wirklichkeit abweicht, aber im Allgemeinen sollte Kritik erlaubt sein. Zumindest kann ein gewisser "Marktdruck" auch dazu führen, daß die Serviceleistungen besser werden.


Greetz


----------



## Limited Edition (8. März 2006)

Eine Nachfrage bei BA zu dieser Sache ergibt: Der liebe Eichelrück ist gar nicht der Erstbesitzer des Elements. Hat keine Rechnung mit seinem Namen,
komisch oder ?


----------



## Clemens (9. März 2006)

> Eine Nachfrage bei BA zu dieser Sache ergibt: Der liebe Eichelrück ist gar nicht der Erstbesitzer des Elements. Hat keine Rechnung mit seinem Namen,
> komisch oder ?




Eichelrueck


> ...ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem 2003er RM Element Signature meiner Mum.



..wie gesagt - es handelt sich wohl auch nicht um sein Bike!


----------



## Limited Edition (9. März 2006)

Es hat auch seine Mum nicht gekauft.
Der Erstbesitzer ist jemand ganz anderes, laut BA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichelrueck (13. März 2006)

@limited edition

bin leider ein Scheidungskind   , aus diesem Grund erscheint ein anderer Name auf der Rechnung. Den Rest kann man sich vielleicht denken. An Erklärungen war BA jedoch garnicht interessiert, der Kulanzfall schien bereits nach der ersten Anfrage für BA abgeschlossen. 
Und Du hast völlig recht, ich bin tatsächlich nicht der Besitzer des Rahmens, habe aber für diesen agiert.
Naja, ist jetzt auch egal, der Rahmen ist jetzt wieder soweit in Ordnung  . Auch ohne der Hilfe von BA.

@all

Wie gesagt, Bilder folgen... bin noch mit dem Aufbau beschäftigt.


----------



## mechanical (13. März 2006)

@eichelrueck

deine Geschichte erinnert mich irgendwie an vorletzte Woche, war bei nem fremden Händler das Element in der Weiss/Blau lackierung bestaunen,
Kunde kommt rein und meinte er müsse leider Reklamieren , ich gleich die Ohren gespitzt, was jetzt abgeht, ...bla bla bla die Schweißnaht hat nen Riss, und das habe er beim Kollegen hier gekauft. Der Verkäufer darauf , sorry ich bin hier der Einzige und diese Marke habe ich gar nicht, darauf de Kunde : doch doch das Rad sei hier gekauft, seine Frau hätte Ihm versichert es sei von hier, un der wolle ein Neues Rad oder sein Geld zurück, darauf der Händler: wenn sie mir eine Rechnung von mir , überdieses Rad bringen , geh ich persönlich zum Metro und kauf Ihnen eines, -- ich schau hin , wirklich so´n Kaufhausrad

du hast zwar ein Rocky, aber selbst ich musste hier lachen , " deine MUM"  !!!
mein damaliger Freund hatte das gleiche Problem an nem Blizzard vor 8 Jahren, ich hab den Herrn Liebe damals angerufen und es ihm geschildert, ich hatte auch keine Rechnung zur Hand, mein Damaliger Freund hat die Rechnung dann doch noch gefunden, auf IHN ausgestellt, ich hab den Rahmen und die Rechnung eingeschickt , und keine Woche später war das Zeug da!

der Rahmen von deiner "Mum " sieht schlimmer aus der Blizzard von meinem EX, und der hat warlich wenig gepflegt


----------



## eichelrueck (13. März 2006)

Naja, wie gesagt, die Sache ist für mich bereits gegessen.
Ich möchte hier weder meine Kindheit aufarbeiten, noch irgendwen über meine Familienverhältnisse informieren.

Aus meinem Tief bin ich wieder raus. Ich war einfach nur zutiefst enttäuscht, daß es in diesem speziellen Fall so "dumm" laufen konnte. 

Die Geschichte kennt Ihr, die Bilder habt Ihr gesehen. Schwamm drüber.

Ich fahre weiterhin unbeirrt Rocky, weil mir die Räder einfach am besten gefallen und super zu fahren sind. Mit Sicherheit läufts bei einer anderen Reklamtion besser... wobei ich hoffe, nicht mehr reklamieren zu müssen.


Was gewesen, sei vergessen...........


----------



## eichelrueck (15. März 2006)

So, das sind sie.
Da das Licht nicht mehr so gut war, kann man die Farben leider nicht wirklich erkennen. 
Es handelt sich um ein Perlmutt-Weiß mit blauem Effekt je nach Lichteinfall (genau passend zur Marzocchi gemischt) und beim anderen, ist im Grün ein Gold-Effekt (wie beim Lamborghini Murcielago).


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2006)

Schöne Jobs  

Aber das im Hintergrund ist kein Lambo


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2006)

sehr schön geworden! wo hast du das machen lassen? und ich muss sagen, dass der hintergrund fast noch interessanter ist.


----------

